# Hotronix® Offers Countertop Version Of Threadable Heat Press Caddie™



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Heat Press Counter Caddie™ by Stahls’ Hotronix® offers many of the same benefits as the original version with the exception that instead of being on an adjustable stand, it sits on a flat work surface. 

This allows small shops to take advantage of the benefits of Threadability™ without having to take up additional floor space. With the Counter Caddie, an operator can load a garment on to the press and decorate the front, back or sides without having to remove it from the platen. 

It makes heat printing on any item faster and easier, because the user can drop seams, zipper fronts, and button areas off the press, providing a smooth, even print surface. It also cuts down on additional accessories such as pillows and pads. 

Counter Caddie is designed to be used with any Hotronix Auto Open or Maxx™ Clam shirt-size heat press. In time studies conducted by Hotronix it is estimated that this patented time-saving feature can increase productivity up to 40%.

For maximum ease of use, Hotronix recommends that the work surface be at least 30 inches high. The Caddie comes ready to use with no assembly required. 

For more information, go to Hotronix® Heat Press Caddies .

Hotronix® offers a full line of heat seal presses offering the latest in state-of-the-art technology. For more informa


----------

